# Need a roommate in Breckenridge?



## Pilot_Sam (Jul 6, 2009)

Kate, i wish i could help but my HOA just changed the rules on having dogs. Try going to Breckenridge & Summit County Colorado | SummitDaily.com News they have a section in their classifieds for breck roommates. I am more than sure that you should find a room in that price range. Craig's list has a lot of postings too.


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Why not just live in employee housing? I know its not filled yet.

Rent would be in your range....

If your working for the mountain, they should offer it to you.
Its how I went, and how most people go actually.

Is just do that if I were you...


*couldnt take your dog tho...Unless your roomies are cool with it and dont tell anyone..


----------



## junkshowriverchick (Oct 3, 2008)

i tried to get in employee housing, they told me for my department it was already full...but i told them to notify me if anything changes.

yea, too bad hank is a canine. he thinks he is a human but i dont think he could pass for one. he dont walk on 2 feet very well poor thing! 

HOA, bunch of haters!!! haha no worries.

thanks guys. i am still looking around. something will work out


----------



## the_skin_eater (May 26, 2009)

Thats a lie...
They have plenty of open rooms. Specially for lifties. 

If you just show up, you would have better luck getting a place at employee housing. VR is just retarted. Shit, I had a buddy show up way late, and got a place, after being told on the phone it was full....

But yea. Keep an eye open in the classifieds. *Also, post up that your looking for a roomie.* Lots of people out there looking to fill slots, but wont put ads out.
Know several people in that situation in Vail right now.


----------

